# Pixie (non-GSD)



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

My cat died unexpectantly today, the vet had no idea why, his best guess is Immune Mediated Hemolytic Anemia. I heard her crying this morning and found her gasping for air by the time I got her to the vets (about 5 minutes) she was gone. They told me that even if I had brought her in hours before she likely wouldn't have survived. Apparently the red blood cells get destroyed and can't carry oxygen and it progresses very quickly. 

Pixie was my grandmother's cat that started out as a stray in her neighborhood. My grandmother has Alzihemers and went into a nursing home last year. I tried to find Pixie a home but couldn't so she stay with me. She was a really sweet cat that was just content to hang out on the couch.







Pretty Girl.

These are the only pictures I have of her, they were taken when she was still with my grandmother.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

sweet girl. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

pretty girl


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ah, so sorry. She was a beautiful kitty.







to you.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh no...IM SORRY


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> Such a pretty kitty. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm sorry for your loss but so happy that Pixie had you when your grandmother could no longer care for her. RIP Pixie.


----------



## NeikoGSD (Mar 29, 2004)

RIP Pixie


----------

